# grăsuliu, cauciuc sanitar



## Mallarme

_Era o fetiţă din vecini, *grăsulie*, cu obrajii roşii de *cauciuc sanitar* şi cu mâinile veşnic umede.

_grăsuliu/grăsulie înseamnă un pic gras? ca această fetiţă? --->http://www.straight.com/images/ART_VisualArts_Boyle_1905.jpg


Şi ce este un cauciuc sanitar?   are vreo idee cineva?

Vă mulţumesc.


----------



## robbie_SWE

Yes, "grasulie" means a bit fat/heavy. 

"Cauciuc sanitar" literally means "sanitary rubber" (the same material car wheels are made of). What it has to do with the girl, I don't know!  

Hope it helped! 

 robbie


----------



## Mallarme

Mersi pentru răspuns.  Ştiam că "cauciuc sanitar" înseamnă "sanitary rubber" -- este o traducere mot-à-mot, dar ce este? Habar nu am ce este "sanitary rubber" ... evident ceva cu culoarea roşie.


----------



## Almée

da, si probabil si extensibil...deoarece culoarea obrajilor este deja sugerata: "_cu obrajii *roşii *de cauciuc sanitar"_


----------



## CriHart

Mallarme said:


> _Era o fetiţă din vecini, *grăsulie*, cu obrajii roşii de *cauciuc sanitar* şi cu mâinile veşnic umede._
> 
> grăsuliu/grăsulie înseamnă un pic gras? ca această fetiţă? --->http://www.straight.com/images/ART_VisualArts_Boyle_1905.jpg
> 
> 
> Şi ce este un cauciuc sanitar?  are vreo idee cineva?
> 
> Vă mulţumesc.


 
Da, *grasulie* înseamnă *grasuţă, plinuţă*. Fata avea obrajii roşii, obraji ce semănau cu cauciucul sanitar. Habar nu am cum arată cauciucul sanitar


----------



## Zareza

The quote is from Max Blecher's book "Adventures In Immediate Irreality" (1936).

In the French translation from 2014 (Éditions de l’Ogre), the translator uses for "cu obrajii roşii de *cauciuc sanitar*" *-> les joues rouges d’antiseptique*

I found in this article a reference to an antiseptic Mercurochrome -> This red-brown antiseptic was marketed in the early 20th century to relieve minor cuts and scrapes (and, at the same time, indelibly dye fabrics!)

It looks more like a comparison "cu obrajii roşii (ca) de *cauciuc sanitar*"


----------



## farscape

Ce are tinctura de iod (mercurocrom/chrome, roșu brun) cu cauciucul sanitar (caucuiuc care rezistă bine la sterilizare prin expunere la temperaturi înalte), şi care are o culoare roșu aprins?

zareza, te rog nu mai dezgropa discuții vechi de acum 15 ani care nu folosesc nimănui!

farscape - moderator


----------



## Zareza

Este vorba despre traducerea unei cărți. 

Aceasta era întrebarea lui @Mallarme : Ce este cauciucul sanitar? M-am dus pe pista traducătoarei care a ales să traducă (din română în franceză) *cauciuc sanitar* cu *antiseptique*.

Astăzi am găsit pe net doar aici acest termen *cauciuc sanitar *menționat în română.
Apoi mi-am amintit că în traducerea engleză traducătoarea a folosit *red rubber *(care nu mi-a sugerat nimic la prima vedere).
Am pus informațiile cap la cap și a rezultat asta.

Poate ție ți s-a părut ceva supersimplu și evident.

Realizez că Max Blecher compara lumea înconjurătoare cu ce avea la îndemână, fiind un pacient pe viață. De fapt cărțile le-a scris pe pat de sanatoriu.


----------

